# Guitar Luthier Schools in Canada?



## eventhetrees (May 14, 2009)

Not sure what section to post this in.

But are there any Guitar Luthier Schools in Canada, more specifically Toronto?

I remember I had this site a few years ago for one, it cost like 3,000 + materials and at the end of the course you build your own guitar...

Any help or links to other threads of this sort would be appreciated


----------



## guitar_jon (May 14, 2009)

The only one that was near us just ran their last semester and shut down. I think the closest now is in Quebec out in the boonies lol. I was looking to attend aswell.


----------



## Durero (May 14, 2009)

It's pretty far away but an excellent school:

Luthier Programs at Summit School


----------



## eventhetrees (May 15, 2009)

Durero said:


> It's pretty far away but an excellent school:
> 
> Luthier Programs at Summit School



That school looks amazing, BUT it's $36,000!!!!!!!!

But you do make 7 guitars in during the course


----------



## Durero (May 15, 2009)

If you look at the page again you'll see that there are a huge number of options for course length and activity, and you can create a custom course just for yourself if you talk to them.


----------



## darren (May 15, 2009)

Karol Custom Guitars

He's in the GTA.


----------



## eventhetrees (May 15, 2009)

darren said:


> Karol Custom Guitars
> 
> He's in the GTA.



Yes! Thank you! I think this is the site I found earlier.


----------

